# What are the main jobseeking websites...?



## gypsygirl (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi all, I think i'll start with saying how pleased i am to find this forum, it has been a great source of information...

I have been trawling the internet looking for jobseeker websites, but i would like to know what are the main canadian sites all you expats used? 

My partner and myself are seriously contemplating doing the big move to canada from australia,i have just taken the skilled visa questionaire online and from the answers given we have a good chance at being granted a skilled visa based on my partners job as a master cheese maker. We are however unsure if this type of position is in demand in canada as we will need to be sponsord by an employer, but having real difficulty trying to find any job vacancies

Any help in where to start would be much appreciated...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

gypsygirl said:


> Hi all, I think i'll start with saying how pleased i am to find this forum, it has been a great source of information...
> 
> I have been trawling the internet looking for jobseeker websites, but i would like to know what are the main canadian sites all you expats used?
> 
> ...


I doubt very much that cheese makers are in demand in Canada. Much of Canada's cheese is made in Quebec so perhaps you should be looking there, although if you don't speak French that would be a further obstacle to overcome.


----------



## ClaytonP (Apr 15, 2011)

With something as niche as cheese making, I would say you should just call up some cheese makers and talk to them. Here's a link to the Ontario Cheese Society:

Ontario Cheese Society - artisanal, farmhouse, regional and specialty cheeses of Ontario

Organizations like this will likely be very helpful if you give them a call. Part of their mandate is to help facilitate networking.

As for jobseeking websites, try Craigslist and Kijiji. Those are the most active I find.


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

A couple of major job web sites for Canada are:

Find Jobs. Build a Better Career. Find Your Calling. | Monster.ca

Search Jobs in Canada. Find a New Career. Get Employed. | Workopolis


----------

